# Maybe an INTJ? INFJ? Please help! ;=}



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> I understand. I can do that too if I want to observe what happens--but I am very subtle about it, which requires a highly developed Fe, which is INFJ haha--you keep bouncing around types, sir xD


I promise you my attempt is not to evade capture; in fact, I'm attempting the opposite.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I promise you my attempt is not to evade capture; in fact, I'm attempting the opposite.


Well, at the moment your type is just: Cool Guy. Better than any other type roud:

Actually, I was thinking, age can be a factor. Older people have a good amount of time to develop other functions; how are you?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Well, at the moment your type is just: Cool Guy. Better than any other type roud:
> 
> Actually, I was thinking, age can be a factor. Older people have a good amount of time to develop other functions; how are you?


I'm twenty four going on eighty two - I'm not sure how much I endorse ideas like reincarnation but I definitely feel like the proverbial old soul. Your four letter combination: COOL. Like KOOL cigarettes or perhaps Kool-Aid (save the Jim Jones references) - that's acceptable. I mean, I still want to uncover my_ definitive_ MBTI type. :tongue:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I'm twenty four going on eighty two - I'm not sure how much I endorse ideas like reincarnation but I definitely feel like the proverbial old soul. Your four letter combination: COOL. Like KOOL cigarettes or perhaps Kool-Aid (save the Jim Jones references) - that's acceptable. I mean, I still want to uncover my_ definitive_ MBTI type. :tongue:


Hahaha well 24 is still young so that's ruled out.

Curious on what you'd get on this test:

Career Test Center - personality types

I personally think it's the best personality test.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Hahaha well 24 is still young so that's ruled out.
> 
> Curious on what you'd get on this test:
> 
> I personally think it's the best personality test.


Sure, I can take that test. My only reservation is this feeling that I'm steering/interpreting the test in realtime. 

At any rate, I'll post the results in a few minutes. Just made some beef and vegetables...it'll be good. roud:

Edit: The question below, for instance, is difficult for me to answer because I endorse both values/skills with basically equal zealousness. 

Do you value in yourself more that you are: A) Just and Impartial B) Merciful and Forgiving


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Sure, I can take that test. My only reservation is this feeling that I'm steering/interpreting the test in realtime.
> 
> At any rate, I'll post the results in a few minutes. Just made some beef and vegetables...it'll be good. roud:


Ughhh that makes me so hungry :/ All I have is...old crackers 

And yeah, that's the biggest problem you will run into after acquiring knowledge about MBTI.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Ughhh that makes me so hungry :/ All I have is...old crackers
> 
> And yeah, that's the biggest problem you will run into after acquiring knowledge about MBTI.


I scored INTJ on this test with the following percentages, respectively: eighty eight, sixty four, forty seven, and twenty three. 

The continuum - wherein the leftmost anchors were extraversion, sensation, thinking, and judging - was pretty idiosyncratic for an MBTI test. On the humanmetrics test I took, maybe, last Tuesday I scored about eighty eight percent on the first two letters, split the third letter, and scored about forty five percent on the last letter. 
Crackers sort of stink but I'm too far away to share my beef and vegetables. And _old_ crackers are pretty vile. :tongue:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I scored INTJ on this test with the following percentages, respectively: eighty eight, sixty four, forty seven, and twenty three.
> 
> Crackers sort of stink but I'm too far away to share my beef and vegetables. And _old_ crackers are pretty vile. :tongue:



Yeah--and if you noticed, you score 68% thinking, meaning, you are also 32% feeler, which is a lot when you think about it; that could explain a lot. It's a good pick for you.

Haha well, I'm sure saltine crackers go well with beef and veggies--well, beef and veggies soup.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I scored INTJ on this test with the following percentages, respectively: eighty eight, sixty four, forty seven, and twenty three.
> 
> The continuum - wherein the leftmost anchors were extraversion, sensation, thinking, and judging - was pretty idiosyncratic for an MBTI test. On the humanmetrics test I took, maybe, last Tuesday I scored about eighty eight percent on the first two letters, split the third letter, and scored about forty five percent on the last letter.
> Crackers sort of stink but I'm too far away to share my beef and vegetables. And _old_ crackers are pretty vile. :tongue:


I also feel like you are over thinking the questions way too much, which might cause some variations.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Yeah--and if you noticed, you score 68% thinking, meaning, you are also 32% feeler, which is a lot when you think about it; that could explain a lot. It's a good pick for you.
> 
> Haha well, I'm sure saltine crackers go well with beef and veggies--well, beef and veggies soup.


I'm not about to turn this delectable meal into a makeshift, edible water park by adding liquid. This scrumptious vegetable and beef medley, with slight sprinklings of garlic salt, will not be desecrated in such a manner. roud:

On to far less important affairs, I'm torn between the bastardized cognitive functions perspective and the less bastardized, but still adequately bastardized, letter by letter perspective. :bored:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> I also feel like you are over thinking the questions way too much, which might cause some variations.


Yeah I could have told you I was doing that. :crazy:

I also feel that there are lexical/qualitative oddities embedded in each test that slightly reorient the results.

Edit: My manacles have been partly removed: I'm (rather triumphantly) over fifteen posts! :kitteh:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Yeah--and if you noticed, you score 68% thinking, meaning, you are also 32% feeler, which is a lot when you think about it; that could explain a lot. It's a good pick for you.
> 
> Haha well, I'm sure saltine crackers go well with beef and veggies--well, beef and veggies soup.


Are you looking at the third number or second number? I was much closer to center on the third letter/dichotomy.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I'm not about to turn this delectable meal into a makeshift, edible water park by adding liquid. This scrumptious vegetable and beef medley, with slight sprinklings of garlic salt, will not be desecrated in such a manner. roud:
> 
> On to far less important affairs, I'm torn between the bastardized cognitive functions perspective and the less bastardized, but still adequately bastardized, letter by letter perspective. :bored:


Well fine, keep your crummy food :tongue: I'll stick with me...crackers and water :dry:

And if you want to think about the functions--both INFJ and INTJ is Ni-dom: I kind of get the feeling you are Ni-dom, only because you seem easy to communicate with as a fellow Ni-dom. 

Next is aux which basically gives you away.

INTJ Aux is Te, which is FLUTTERED all throughout your replies. Even the words you use suggest Te

INFJ Aux is Fe, which is the ability to sense other's emotions. More to it, but that's the basics.

Next is Tertiary:

INTJ Ter is Fi. This is where you run into problems--this should make you appear as cold and uncaring, but obviously you don't seem that way. Also, this tends to cause you to mainly talk in "small-talk" rather than in meaningful talks. But, perhaps you are more developed--MBTI may be great, but it is a cookie-cutter. *EDIT!!:: Now that I remember, you did say that you don't like getting into deep talk with your friends--which would be Ter Fi.* 

INFJ Ter is Ti. This is mainly used when Fe isn't working; we look inward and listen to whatever reasonable things we get from our conscious.

And finally, Inferior Se, which both INTJ and INFJ share.

This causes us to indulge in senses. Playing video games too much--watching TV too much, eating too much--and feeling guilty at the end. Not the worst inferior function, to be honest. 

So, did that help a little?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Well fine, keep your crummy food :tongue: I'll stick with me...crackers and water :dry:
> 
> And if you want to think about the functions--both INFJ and INTJ is Ni-dom: I kind of get the feeling you are Ni-dom, only because you seem easy to communicate with as a fellow Ni-dom.
> 
> ...


Nice use of the second emoticon little buddy. The setup was pretty excellent. roud:

Would you expand on the Te assessment, especially as it pertains to my comments?

I agree on both fronts - the tertiary is trouble/befuddlement for me and the MBTI is cookie cuter. Somehow the MBTI is slightly above astrology but not by much. 

Yeah that did actually help. As an aside, especially when I was younger I overly indulged in video games, alcohol, drugs, sugar, women...well a laundry list of abusable things. :tongue:

I should add that my INTJ father and I almost always seem to be on the same wavelength. Sometimes it's freaky - we will both be thinking of this obscure movie after many years; there might only be a word or image that prompts this synchronicity of sorts. And hey, you're name is almost Chronos - twilight zone. :shocked:

Just kitten. :kitteh:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Nice use of the second emoticon little buddy. The setup was pretty excellent. roud:
> 
> Would you expand on the Te assessment, especially as it pertains to my comments?
> 
> ...


Did you just call me little buddy? xD I'm just 4 years younger than you, sir  

And private message coming your way.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

We have the same confusion. I am certain I am IN. But I always confuse myself as INTJ or INFJ. But anyways after so much soul-searching, I've found out that I am INTJ. I suggest you answer another set of questionnaires.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Well fine, keep your crummy food :tongue: I'll stick with me...crackers and water :dry:
> 
> And if you want to think about the functions--both INFJ and INTJ is Ni-dom: I kind of get the feeling you are Ni-dom, only because you seem easy to communicate with as a fellow Ni-dom.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should affix a few more facts to this increasingly byzantine makeshift impromptu voluntary perhaps pointless yet entertaining biography of mine. The first thing is that I love to talk/write about and create philosophy and ethical scenarios. The reason I prefer to keep the Wittgenstein talk to a minimum with the buds is threefold - they predominately smoke pot and watch television rather than read; for this reason, there's neither the background nor the motivation to manifest stimulating conversation; the last reason is more qualitative/subjective but I feel that they feel I'm lording my intellect/expertise over them or something - I never really do that crap (inferiority complex?). That's not how I really perceive what's going down but that's what I think their perception is any time I get in a _tizzy_ over literature or philosophy. The other thing, pretty orthogonal to the first thing, I wanted to add is that I have a very regimented nutritional schedule that I maintain daily. There's so much garbage in the supermarkets I like four to eight foods as my go-to meals/snacks; I guess I limit the personal menu because of the silly additives and nitrites in everything and the fact that I know what works best for my body and health needs. Actually I can be somewhat unwavering regarding nuances of food. Anyway, the main thing I wanted to express in this post is that I love _deep_, stimulating conversations but there seems to be an increasing dearth of folks who can keep up, or perhaps who want to participate at all. My INTJ father sometimes engages me in these weightier conversations but his heart's not always into it, you know? I guess this is the long way of saying I need new friends. Friends 2.0 perhaps. roud:

This is totally off topic, along with my life, but I wanted to slip in that my enneagram type is maybe 5 wing 6 or 5 wing 4 or 4 wing something. Five wing 6 might be probable although I usually score highly on 4,5, and 6 with a slight preference for 5 and essentially tied yet high scores on 4 and 6. Yeah 5 wing 6 sounds good. :tongue:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> We have the same confusion. I am certain I am IN. But I always confuse myself as INTJ or INFJ. But anyways after so much soul-searching, I've found out that I am INTJ. I suggest you answer another set of questionnaires.


I may do that once I hunt down the MBTI test purveyed by this lovely forum. For the record, I'm leaning towards INTJ; Crono91 made an insightful point (just one? no!) about the salience of the auxiliary function (Te?) in the cognitive stack and overarching profile (INTJ?). My understanding, moreover, is that the dominant and inferior functions work in tandem with each other and ditto for the other two non-shadow functions. The trouble in parsing INTJ/INFJ is that I use both Ti and Fi...that doesn't get me anywhere with the tertiary; with the auxiliary, I may use Te slightly more adroitly than Fe but that's not a done deal yet. Ostensibly the fact that I'm not socially inept or obsessed with empiricism spells non-INTJ for some folks. I like literature philosophy conversation art and psychology goddammit! The profiles seem like caricatures based on healthy performance of the top two functions, and little else...this allows for basically zero deviation and quite a bit of confusion. An INFJ with idiosyncratic development (e.g., Ni-Ti loop) is confused as much as an INFP with good use of her inferior extraverted thinking, especially when these aberrations occur early in life. The whole thing is fucked. At any rate, I'll continue searching! P.S., I just noticed your post...I wasn't ignoring it or anything. Tight username as well. roud:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Perhaps I should affix a few more facts to this increasingly byzantine makeshift impromptu voluntary perhaps pointless yet entertaining biography of mine. The first thing is that I love to talk/write about and create philosophy and ethical scenarios. The reason I prefer to keep the Wittgenstein talk to a minimum with the buds is threefold - they predominately smoke pot and watch television rather than read; for this reason, there's neither the background nor the motivation to manifest stimulating conversation; the last reason is more qualitative/subjective but I feel that they feel I'm lording my intellect/expertise over them or something - I never really do that crap (inferiority complex?). That's not how I really perceive what's going down but that's what I think their perception is any time I get in a _tizzy_ over literature or philosophy. The other thing, pretty orthogonal to the first thing, I wanted to add is that I have a very regimented nutritional schedule that I maintain daily. There's so much garbage in the supermarkets I like four to eight foods as my go-to meals/snacks; I guess I limit the personal menu because of the silly additives and nitrites in everything and the fact that I know what works best for my body and health needs. Actually I can be somewhat unwavering regarding nuances of food. Anyway, the main thing I wanted to express in this post is that I love _deep_, stimulating conversations but there seems to be an increasing dearth of folks who can keep up, or perhaps who want to participate at all. My INTJ father sometimes engages me in these weightier conversations but his heart's not always into it, you know? I guess this is the long way of saying I need new friends. Friends 2.0 perhaps. roud:
> 
> This is totally off topic, along with my life, but I wanted to slip in that my enneagram type is maybe 5 wing 6 or 5 wing 4 or 4 wing something. Five wing 6 might be probable although I usually score highly on 4,5, and 6 with a slight preference for 5 and essentially tied yet high scores on 4 and 6. Yeah 5 wing 6 sounds good. :tongue:


Woo, TeFi overload! One thing that is common among INTJs is their flair for ethics with Fi is strong. 

Did you ever take a cognitive test such as the Keys2Cognition.com one? I would like to see your results. 

And I don't think you're a 5, jsut saying  You don't sound like or appear like a 5. I think your core enneagram type is from the image triad (2-4) and I am guessing 2 is a very likely choice at this point.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

unctuousbutler said:


> I may do that once I hunt down the MBTI test purveyed by this lovely forum. For the record, I'm leaning towards INTJ; Crono91 made an insightful point (just one? no!) about the salience of the auxiliary function (Te?) in the cognitive stack and overarching profile (INTJ?). My understanding, moreover, is that the dominant and inferior functions work in tandem with each other and ditto for the other two non-shadow functions. The trouble in parsing INTJ/INFJ is that I use both Ti and Fi...that doesn't get me anywhere with the tertiary; with the auxiliary, I may use Te slightly more adroitly than Fe but that's not a done deal yet. Ostensibly the fact that I'm not socially inept or obsessed with empiricism spells non-INTJ for some folks. I like literature philosophy conversation art and psychology goddammit! The profiles seem like caricatures based on healthy performance of the top two functions, and little else...this allows for basically zero deviation and quite a bit of confusion. An INFJ with idiosyncratic development (e.g., Ni-Ti loop) is confused as much as an INFP with good use of her inferior extraverted thinking, especially when these aberrations occur early in life. The whole thing is fucked. At any rate, I'll continue searching! P.S., I just noticed your post...I wasn't ignoring it or anything. Tight username as well. roud:


How do you relate to other people? Do they like your company? Are you extremely extroverted? Do you like to plan? And do you like your plan to be implemented in the soonest and most efficient way possible?


----------

